# Feature Article in Courier News



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

My personal chef business is featured in the Community Section of the Courier News NJ
(central NJ) on page 3. "Chef Makes Cooking More Natural for Families" This is so exciting!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Congratulations Mark! Such a wonderful opportunity for new business!

Here's hoping the phone will start ringing!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations Mark!


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's good news...Do they have an online edition? I'd love to read it!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Congratulations Mark!

Great job!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

congrats Mark!!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Marvelous!!!


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

go to my webpage for the text only version of the article:
http://www.onthemarkpcs.homestead.com


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Great site, Mark. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Very proud of you Mark! Great article...

Have you posted your vegetarian meatloaf and tri color potatoes on your site??? That sounds SO good...yummm


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

The vegetarian meatloaf will be in my cookbook. Now, if only I could clone myself so I can finish writing it. I am so glad to have this forum with such great chefs and chefs in training.

Happy Monday to all.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Fascinating article Mark, would love more of your recipes, they all seem so good.


----------

